# Cheap Flights from India to NZ



## sanjaysingh1

Guys,

can someone share the websites where i can book cheap flights to NZ from India


----------



## escapedtonz

There are no cheap flights to NZ. You can find deals via Air New Zealand and maybe Jet Star between Australia and NZ but that's about it. Price will vary depending on the time of year, the day of the week, the times you fly, the route you take and how busy the flights are at the time of booking. Getting in early is the cheapest and the price will rise as the flight fills up. The routes with longer flight times, more stops and more hours in transit are usually the cheapest. Just use a flight comparison website.


----------



## jihademm

hi, Singapore airline is always a best choice from IN to NZ. you can get cheaper fares than of Singapore, but most of the connections are through Australia, if you are not an citizen of NZ/AUS you must need to get a transit visa for Aus.

cheers


----------



## sfettseeee

There is no such thing as "best and cheap". Search a!rlines websites for fl!ghts and book your fl!ghts there.


----------

